

Cross Browser HTML5 Progress Bars In Depth - Brajeshwar
http://www.useragentman.com/blog/2012/01/03/cross-browser-html5-progress-bars-in-depth/

======
thomasfl
Another day, another new HTML tag to learn: <progress>

